# Hebrew Roots Movement



## Eoghan (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone read _Hebrew Talk: 101 Hebrew Roots And The Stories They Tell (Paperback) 
by Joseph Lowin_

I found it on amazon but without any review. I am really looking for an analysis of the Hebrew roots movement,  not merely an exposition of their position(s)

-----Added 6/22/2009 at 05:34:00 EST-----

found a few comments about this one - not the critical appraisal I was looking for - the search continues 

-----Added 6/22/2009 at 05:38:24 EST-----

This might be the book I was looking for. If I do get it I will try and put a review on the board


_Digging Up Hebrew Roots: Is This the Faith Once Delivered?
[C-HEBREW] 

by Ronald L. Dart and Pam Dewey 
ISBN: 978-1-60047-243-5 
Chapbook (6x9): 48 pgs. 

There is a growing movement of non-Jewish Christians who are immersing themselves in the customs, practices, and beliefs of Judaism. This trend is no longer an obscure development at the fringe of the religious landscape. Men, such as former Baptists and Methodists, have taken Jewish names, the title of “Rabbi,” and started synagogues thinking that true Christianity has its roots firmly in first century Judaism. But does it? 

When Christians become disillusioned with this or that church, they go abroad searching for meaning to replace what they lost. We pass many dead-end byways in life. This little book is about them. It is a signpost to let you know the meaning of one road you might travel, the byway you may have taken, the pitfalls that lie in the road, and the snare that lies at the end of that road. 

This book will answer such questions as: Did Jesus embrace Judaism, or did Judaism reject Christ? When Jesus said, “I will build my church,” did he intend it be built on Judaism or something entirely different? What does the Torah consist of? Did Jesus keep the Oral Law? What about the Apostle Paul? Was he called to restore the early Christian Church to a deeper spirituality through Judaism? Will digging up Hebrew or Jewish Roots take you to a higher spiritual level and make your worship more in tune with how Jesus intends we worship him? 

The purpose of this book is to examine some of these assumptions, and point out where too many sincere Christians desiring a closer relationship with Jesus Christ have been led down a very dark path. _


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 22, 2009)

Eoghan said:


> Anyone read _Hebrew Talk: 101 Hebrew Roots And The Stories They Tell (Paperback)
> by Joseph Lowin_
> 
> I found it on amazon but without any review. I am really looking for an analysis of the Hebrew roots movement,  not merely an exposition of their position(s)
> ...



I wouldn't pay any attention to anything written by Ronald Dart. He's not orthodox - no Trinity, he denies the physical resurrection of Christ and of Christians in the future, and by no means an objective judge of this "Hebrew Roots" thing, since he himself promotes the religious observance by Christians of the Jewish feasts.

Actually, I'll go one further. He denies the personality of the Holy Spirit... he's more than not orthodox.... it seems he's a heretic.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 23, 2009)

*Hebrew Roots Resources*

I got these with a search of PB

Judaism Is Not Jewish: A friendly critique of the Messianic Movement by Baruch Maoz. (_I got the last cheap copy from Amazon still available but ~$100_)

The Jewish Roots Movement: Flowers and Thorns - The Jewish Roots Movement: Flowers and Thorns - http://www.jewsforjesus.org/publications/havurah/4_1/jewishroots/

The Hebraic Roots Movement

Field Guide: Hebrew Roots Movement


----------



## VilnaGaon (Jun 25, 2009)

Eoghan said:


> I got these with a search of PB
> 
> Judaism Is Not Jewish: A friendly critique of the Messianic Movement by Baruch Maoz. (_I got the last cheap copy from Amazon still available but ~$100_)
> 
> ...



I enjoyed that book by Baruch Maoz except for the parts where he calls for the Church to repent and censor the ""anti-semitic"" writings of Church Fathers like Chrysostom. To go back 1600 years and apologize for the supposed sins of a great believer like John Chrysostom is ludicrous. Should Plymouth Brethen today apologise for Darby's racist comments against Black People. Should Baptists apologise for Spurgeon's similiar racist comments. These Fathers of Our Faith have a God and Master to whom they will give account. Perhaps Jewish Religious Leaders should remove the portions in the Siddur(Prayer Book) which curses the Minim(Christians). These portions are prayed by Orthodox Jews daily.


----------

